# how do I stop the audio leaving via hdmi



## QuantumComputers

when i connect my dell xps hdmi cable to my monitor, how do i stop the audio leaving, my audio is UBL


----------



## johnb35

You mean your audio don't work?  Make sure the audio output is correct.  Go into control panel umder sounds and audio and make sure its set correctly.


----------



## QuantumComputers

audio works, but i want it coming out laptop, not tv


----------



## johnb35

Then it just like i said, go into control panel, sounds and audio and set the output to use your laptop's onboard sound instead of the hdmi connection.


----------



## trewyn15

you'll have to disable it from the TV itself and then the laptop speakers should begin playing again.

Assuming you're on W7 you can right click on the speaker in the bottom right and click playback devices and then right click the TV which should have HDMI next to it, then disable.


----------



## QuantumComputers

cheers
mate that fixed it


----------



## mtb211

have a similar problem with my asus... disabling through the asus monitor setup was the fix?


----------

